# The INFJ-Enneatype Mix, Part 1



## emerald sea (Jun 4, 2011)

A glimpse of what INFJs of each enneatype tend to look like, with a focus on positive traits of psychologically average to healthy individuals of each type:

*INFJ Type 1

*Very strong on values, they are like a bulwark, and you can count on them. In mentoring and counseling others, they are extraordinarily gifted in achieving the perfect balance of holding others accountable in a gracious but firm way, while trying to help them work through their issues. One of their strongest ethics will be kindness - their ethical fortitude, combined with Fe, makes for someone who will be very loving and gracious. Their demeanor won't be overtly emotional but it will have an emotional undercurrent you may be able to sense, a "flair" about it - it's hard to put this into words. 1s in general are very self-critical and perfectionist by nature, and they will notice in the environment where others aren't living up to their ethics, and are likely to try to inspire, direct, or prompt them to do so. An INFJ 1 will do so, but _with_ the magnanimity and sensitivity of Fe. they often crusade for a cause; or they may become courageous, inspiring, effective agents for social change. Their 1 core, combined with Fe, will look a lot like Fi, so they may seem to be INFPs; but they aren't. 

*INFJ Type 2 * 

One of the warmest, most friendly, almost extrovertish-seeming INFJs, they thrive on making connections with other people. This INFJ is likely to talk to you first, befriend you, be overtly compassionate and empathetic, and help you out in any way possible. You won't be able to miss their Fe ~ they will be encouraging you, being sweet to you, all the things you expect from Fe. For instance, if you are in the hospital, this INFJ is likely to anticipate what all your needs may be - come and bring your family food, drive your kids around to their errands, then visit you and try to cheer you up (thus appearing ISFJish in behavior at times). They may feel obligated to help anyone who needs them, and find it difficult to say no. They will want to spend time with you, lots of it - they show caring partly through quality time - and they want a _reciprocally_ warm relationship. So they aren't going to seem distant, emotionally disconnected, or cold, nor will they come across as introverted as they really are. Because of Fe's drive towards harmony, an INFJ 2 is going to be more focused on the health/harmony of the relationship and, because of that, highly in tune with how they think others feel about them, more so than 2s already are...and therefore more troubled by lack of reciprocity or problems in the relationship. 

*INFJ Type 3*

The humanely-driven-for-success INFJ, for whom affirmation is bread and butter. I have rarely seen this combination on this forum, so this information is a synthesis of theoretical data. They would be driven both to be, and to appear to be, very good at whatever they do. Success and the esteem of others would translate to security for them, so whatever their role is, they would try to be the very best possible at that role. Therefore accolades would be welcome - since they would care what others thought of them - and they wouldn't be shy to have positive attention drawn to themselves. In interacting with them, you would find them extraordinarily charming and likeable and caring...while not overtly emotional (they would tend to suppress their emotions, although a 4 wing might change that). Within each setting, they would intuitively be able to determine what others were expecting of them, and what was deemed as success; and - unless those expectations or standards of success conflicted with their Fe values - would do their best to live up to that ideal, and be afraid to fail. Likely, they would feel an internal conflict between their independent thinking (Ni) and the thinking of society at large (what society considers "intellectual" or "acceptable patterns of thought"), and also struggle with society's definitions of success through stepping on others to get to the top since that violates their Fe. So they would be likely to be principled in that they would have a problem with achieving success at cost to others or in a way that would have to put others down in order to elevate themselves. 

*INFJ Type 4* 

The artsy INFJ that typically has a penchant for eye contact, who can talk to you with their eyes, they are going to seem like they understand you, and you are likely to feel safe around them. They are going to have their soul wed to some form(s) of art (it could be painting, drawing, music, literature, dance, photography, acting, etc.), through which they express their wide range of emotions, because they are _very_ emotional people. What 4s feel, they feel deeply, no matter what the emotion...and INFJs feel the feelings of those around them via Fe - so INFJ 4s are deeply empathetic. They are passionate, can fall into very dark moods, and can appear dramatic (although a 5 wing will temper somewhat how much of that shows) or, sometimes, focused on their own problems. When in the middle of a dark mood they may withdraw from everyone for periods of time, but an INFJ 4's Fe can drag them out of self-absorption if someone in emotional crisis needs their help. They're drawn to reach out to you during the darkest crisis points in your life and really be there for you - they know how to deal with the most severe of emotional states and are drawn towards the melancholy element of life. They will prize authenticity and being true to themselves, even if this means diverging from convention, so they often have a unique flair. Highly individualist, don't expect them to follow the crowd in how they present themselves. Creative by nature, they are typically not boring conversationalists....yet, at times, their topics may naturally veer towards and linger upon the poignant or tragic elements of life...or their own problems, for which they may expect your emotional support.


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

*This is great! I can't wait to read more!*:kitteh:


----------



## emerald sea (Jun 4, 2011)

thank you, @BooksandButterflies! you're sweet


----------

